# Anyone Recognise These Hallmarks?



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Another one of my missus' late fathers' watches. He died before I met her & she didn't like him much, so no sentimental value.

Interesting little item though.










Case diameter 48mm, thickness 11.5mm.

Lovely blued hands. Enamel dial ( cracks on dial don't look nearly as bad to the naked eye )

Silver case, hallmarked 925 on case, case-back, inside dust cover & bezel. Also the following:

JW

7455204

7675

6 inside case back

JW

7455204

7675 inside dust cover

It's the makers' mark & the date mark I can't get a handle on.










The movement isn't anything special and isn't working ( over-wound I think )










As I say, it has no sentimental value but I am thinking of having it repaired. I have been after adding a pocket watch with a bit of history to my collection, only problem is I don't have a clue as to what this one's history might be.

Any help in identifying the hallmarks would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Believe it or not, just after posting this I was reading another post & I became aware of a ticking noise. The bloody watch has been dead as a doornail for years & now it's ticking away like a good'un. Maybe the old bugger ( her dad) is up there reading this & stuck his oar in. :shocking:


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

You may find that it has a damaged Balance or Escape jewel.

Whichever position you left the watch in, or the motion of you putting it in that position, may have caused the staff or arbor to fall into the still-good section of jewel.








(Left-Bottom object).

Does it stop if you pick it up and move it around?

As for the hallmarks; no idea. But I don't think they're English.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

the "ff "facing each other is a glasgow import mark i think.the 925 refers to silver but i can't get anywhere with the "u". a makers mark?

try:

http://www.925-1000.com/british_marks.html

hth


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help fellers. I think the JW is the makers mark & the U a date mark. The only match I can find is Dutch 1829.

The u is exactly the same but it isn't set in a roundel. The case may be that old but I doubt the movement is. It's possible the case was imported around that time and then gathered dust for some years before having the movement fitted?

As for it starting up again, I had shaken it, flicked it with a fingernail, even tried to get some movement in the balance wheel with a small screwdriver. Many times, all to no avail. It was laid flat on it's back on my desk when it fired up. weird.

BTW it stopped at 5:30 this morning because the hour hand fouled on the second hand. After setting the hour hand past the seconds dial it started up again & is still going. Looks to have lost a minute or so since 7:05 this morning. I will definitely find out if it is a viable restoration, I'm getting to like this watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Not an expert but I dont think they are UK hallmarks, .925 is usually put on continental silver. Other marks can be that of importers, retailers, etc.


----------



## par (Oct 16, 2009)

HI,THE .925 IS THE STANDARD SILVER CONTENT FOR U.K. (EUROPEAN IS USUALY.920) THE HALLMARK IS GLASGOW 1917 (U) AND THE 'INVERTED H' MARK IS THE IMPORT MARK FOR GLASGOW, THE J W IS THE IMPORTERS MARK, HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

par said:


> HI,THE .925 IS THE STANDARD SILVER CONTENT FOR U.K. (EUROPEAN IS USUALY.920) THE HALLMARK IS GLASGOW 1917 (U) AND THE 'INVERTED H' MARK IS THE IMPORT MARK FOR GLASGOW, THE J W IS THE IMPORTERS MARK, HOPE THIS HELPS.


Yeah. Thanks a lot. :thumbsup:


----------

